
HP Worst In Laptop Reliability Study, Apple Laptops Fourth - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/computers/apple-laptops-fourth-in-reliability-study-20091118-im8t.html
======
catch404
Gives me an excuse to ask something I've wanted to ask for awhile: Is Lenovo
_that_ bad? I love my Thinkpad but it needs upgrading. Is Lenovo worth getting
these days?

~~~
joshu
Well, there's a bunch of Lenovos that aren't Thinkpads. Wish they'd split it
out.

------
IMorgothI12
HP avoided the battery problems that effected a lot of other laptop makers.

------
ruchika_mk
I am inline with this article. My HP is real pain in back.

